# car insurance - can I?



## flicker (May 15, 2009)

Some info. please from those who I know, know!
Can I obtain car insurance for my car, in Ontario, if I am not a Canadian resident?:confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

flicker said:


> Some info. please from those who I know, know!
> Can I obtain car insurance for my car, in Ontario, if I am not a Canadian resident?:confused2:


The answer, I believe, is YES but it won't be easy and probably very expensive.


----------



## flicker (May 15, 2009)

*thankyou*



Auld Yin said:


> The answer, I believe, is YES but it won't be easy and probably very expensive.


once again - you really are so helpful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

flicker said:


> Some info. please from those who I know, know!
> Can I obtain car insurance for my car, in Ontario, if I am not a Canadian resident?:confused2:


Liability insurance for all motorists is mandatory in Ontario. Physical damage coverage is optional. I'm pretty sure a non-resident can get both. However, you might want to check out the rules for licensing a vehicle in Ontario as they may require you to be a resident. You can't license a vehicle without insurance. Call up any insurance agent in Ontario and they will be able to tell you


----------



## flicker (May 15, 2009)

*I'm on it!*



nola said:


> Liability insurance for all motorists is mandatory in Ontario. Physical damage coverage is optional. I'm pretty sure a non-resident can get both. However, you might want to check out the rules for licensing a vehicle in Ontario as they may require you to be a resident. You can't license a vehicle without insurance. Call up any insurance agent in Ontario and they will be able to tell you


Thanks Nola.


----------

